# Moose, wolves cling to Isle Royale



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I posted this article because it has background history.

Moose, wolves cling to Isle Royale - 06/12/03 
Animals have been studied on the island for about 45 years

ISLE ROYALE -- Moose came to this remote island in Lake Superior at least 100 years ago, probably swimming from the mainland to enjoy a tree-filled paradise without predators. Then, in about 1949, timber wolves padded across the ice to join them on the 45-mile-long, 9-mile-wide island. 

http://www.detnews.com/2003/metro/0306/12/d07d-190661.htm


----------

